# Star Citizen 2.5 ist live



## StordyrGaming (26. August 2016)

Hab heute morgen eine entsprechende Nachricht in einem IM erhalten und direkt den Patcher gestartet. 
Ja, ist live und bringt beim Download gerade meine Leitung zum Glühen.


----------

